# New type rig



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Friend told me about a river rig that also works in the surf. Does anyone know how to tie it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh no.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

:beer:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I Do ! Its been told on other sites, so here goes - for the production RiverRig, take 50 inches of Premium Flourocarbon (not mixed or coated), tie a hook on each end (I use the overhand knot but other knots work, I don't like snelled), then drop back enough to make your tag lines or snods 10 or 11 inches long and make a 2 or 3 inch Loop using double overhand knots (two overhand knots tied on top each other will not slip) - just make sure when you're done that the Loop Knot is 10 or 11 inches from the hook. My faverite hooks are the Mitu light Circle Owners in # 6 but you can use other hooks to fit your type fish or preferences ----- The production RiverRigs are available in most reputable Tackle Shops on and around Hatteras Island if you prefer to buy not tie, Happy Fishin and Go Catch a Citation ! - River


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Get a 3 gallon bucket.

Put in 3 feet of line and two hooks.

Shake vigorously.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> I Do ! Its been told on other sites, so here goes - for the production RiverRig, take 50 inches of Premium Flourocarbon (not mixed or coated), tie a hook on each end (I use the overhand knot but other knots work, I don't like snelled), then drop back enough to make your tag lines or snods 10 or 11 inches long and make a 2 or 3 inch Loop using double overhand knots (two overhand knots tied on top each other will not slip) - just make sure when you're done that the Loop Knot is 10 or 11 inches from the hook. My faverite hooks are the Mitu light Circle Owners in # 6 but you can use other hooks to fit your type fish or preferences ----- The production RiverRigs are available in most reputable Tackle Shops on and around Hatteras Island if you prefer to buy not tie, Happy Fishin and Go Catch a Citation ! - River


I'll have to get one and check it out. Not good at learning just by reading how to.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I use my version of the River Rig in the surf all the time.

The difference is that I use all jigs when casting.

I also tried it with bait and it works. Just use a heavier pyramid.

River: Did you receive the C.A.R.E Package with the C2 Rigs? If so; have you tried them? Did you catch any fish? Just curious C2


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surffshr said:


> Friend told me about a river rig that also works in the surf. Does anyone know how to tie it.



OMG, not again.......Last hoorah I guess....


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I bet You Tube will have a how to video. I have watched several and before I go fishing this year I'll revisit them. Worth a quick search.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> OMG, not again.......Last hoorah I guess....


That's what we said last time.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

oh boy.... actually thank you river me and my buddy have been doing them a little different i'll try the real way, seems a little easier


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> oh boy.... actually thank you river me and my buddy have been doing them a little different i'll try the real way, seems a little easier


+1 .. Thanks River, that way is easier than how I was tying them.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Charlie2, I sent you a PM - With all the NE winds we've had here the water still way to cold for any substantial amount of fish but hopefully it won't be to long till the bite starts - Thanks, River


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

<>:' insert infomercial here"://


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

The overexposure seems to be working well.

I'm soon gonna have to order one just to see if the hooks are really tied on with overhand knots.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> The overexposure seems to be working well.
> 
> I'm soon gonna have to order one just to see if the hooks are really tied on with overhand knots.


Untrue! They're tied on with Granny Knots!  

River: I sent you an answer to the PM. I'll put another bunch in an envelope then track it this time, Sorry about the situation. 

I may even include a C2 Fishing Secret; Dangerous to Pompano population. Banned in Yellowstone Park!!  C2


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Granny knot = overhand knot

Fishing secret? Sounds like a buncha snake oil. except fish don't eat snakes they eat shrimp...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Shrimp fisherman that explains a lot


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Surffshr are you serious you have 704 posts and didn't know what a river rig is??


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Your inbox is full C2, Thanks much - River


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

How about a sound rig??


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

River why don't you like to snell? The fish will turn and hook itself not the hook turn and hook the fish in my opinion. If the fish comes to take the bait and the hook has turned and is not inline with the the line its seems it would be harder to hook the fish.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Charlie2 said:


> Untrue! They're tied on with Granny Knots!
> 
> River: I sent you an answer to the PM. I'll put another bunch in an envelope then track it this time, Sorry about the situation.
> 
> I may even include a C2 Fishing Secret; Dangerous to Pompano population. Banned in Yellowstone Park!!  C2



a C2 Fishing Secret; Dangerous to Pompano population ... Put me in line for one of those rigs


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

> a C2 Fishing Secret; Dangerous to Pompano population ... Put me in line for one of those rigs


The tide has turned. C2 prepare for fame. The river rig has been dethroned.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Surffshr are you serious you have 704 posts and didn't know what a river rig is??


No I have never seen A river rig but I plAn on buying one


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Get a 3 gallon bucket.
> 
> Put in 3 feet of line and two hooks.
> 
> Shake vigorously.


Got a good laugh out of your post......

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

roostertail said:


> River why don't you like to snell? The fish will turn and hook itself not the hook turn and hook the fish in my opinion. If the fish comes to take the bait and the hook has turned and is not inline with the the line its seems it would be harder to hook the fish.


You will need to call the blood bank first if you decide to snell a number 6 owner mutu with 25 pound flouro... Most of these fish, pomps or mullets, a big one is 2 pounds, snellin would be overkill... JMHO...

JAM


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

25 pound floro sounds like overkill too, really, granny knots!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

JAM said:


> You will need to call the blood bank first if you decide to snell a number 6 owner mutu with 25 pound flouro...


Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Kingfish - it takes 25 lb test Flourocarbon's stiffness to prevent tangling, I've tryed em all, anything smaller tangles up easily, I wish I could use 12 lb test - and the Overhand knot will not break, the attachment to your main line or main line to shock leader will break long before that knot in 25 lb flouro breaks - all this stuff has been tested over and over and over again by other fisherman and myself on everything including Cow Nosed Rays and Skates, they will occasionally hit a Flea and will test your line, I do break em off so I know what breaks where --- braid may make a difference but I never use Braid --- River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

dudeondacouch said:


> Practice, practice, practice.


I'll snell the big stuff but when you are after 2 pound fish it is not needed. I don't granny it but I do Uni knot the hooks on...Just overkill to snell small stuff... JAM


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

So JAM, do you think its better to snell the bigger hooks or use the crimp tubing to make your larger rigs??


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

tomsurles said:


> So JAM, do you think its better to snell the bigger hooks or use the crimp tubing to make your larger rigs??


I never used Crimps Drum fishin, nail knot snell to 80 pound flouro bout 2 1/2 foot long 10/0 Owner SSW, mcmann snap for weight, 2/0 Swivel at top, tied to my 50 pound shockleader...Cannon Ball Rig.. 

Offshore Most Everything is Crimped...
JAM


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

roostertail said:


> The tide has turned. C2 prepare for fame. The river rig has been dethroned.


Contrary to popular belief and rumor; the River Rig hasn't been dethroned! My C2 Rig is my own conceived rig that might resemble the River Rig in some way, but doesn't duplicate it by any means.

My C2 Rig consists of jigs and arrangements that I have found to work for Pompano(and other fish) here in the GOM.

I don't sell my jigs. I make up enough for myself and Friends for the season. Still usually not enough and I have to make more as the season progresses.

I was perusing a Fishing Magazine just this morning and someone is offering a commercial version of something like the C2 Rig for Crappie. Close; but no cigar! 

There was also a picture of an old version of a Pompano Rig that I once used but now labelled for Perch up ''Nawth sommers.'  C2


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Thinking; and I know that's dangerous, about what River said about 'overhand' knots.

The first knot that I learned when I was a tad; probably 70+ years ago, was a simple 'run the line through the hook eye, then tie an Overhand Knot in the end of the line. Make a half-hitch around the hook shank with the line and you have it! I used that knot for years without mishap!

A Double Overhand Knot works well for tying on hooks as well as other applications. Easy to tie and fast. Not Fast and not slow; sorta 'Half-Fast'  

I tie on hooks; if i don't snell them, with a 'Fisherman's or Clinch Knot'. It works well. Learn it. C2


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

When snelling its not that the strength is needed for a 2 pound fish its how the hook sits on the line. And i'm humble enough to use a tie fast tool to snell hooks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I like snelling because it's fast, easy, effective, and makes the hook sit just right. Sure it's probably overkill, but I'd rather that than always being worried about my knot.

Only use a tool for nail knots.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't have a worry in the world about my knot and I've told ya'll on other threads why I use it - but what amazes me is that you two from Grifton and Tangle Free Tom (where ever the heck that is ??) would even question Jam's knowledge - Lets see, he throwed it all down to move here and fish 12 years ago, he has his own Kajak Guide Service (Jams Adventures, he's great with familys and Children - even Grandma can go), he's the Manager of a well known Tackle Shop, He has over one hundred Red Drum Citations along with many others, he one of the best known Rod Builders on the Island, he's a commercial fisherman, he's on Daiwa's Pro Staff and when it comes to all around knowledge, he one of the best - not many fisherman know Surf, Inshore, Offshore and Kayak (Ocean and Sound) the way Jam does. So IMHO you two would do well to listen when he speaks, unless of course you can match that resume - just sayin - River


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

River said:


> I don't have a worry in the world about my knot and I've told ya'll on other threads why I use it - but what amazes me is that you two from Grifton and Tangle Free Tom (where ever the heck that is ??) would even question Jam's knowledge - Lets see, he throwed it all down to move here and fish 12 years ago, he has his own Kajak Guide Service (Jams Adventures, he's great with familys and Children - even Grandma can go), he's the Manager of a well known Tackle Shop, He has over one hundred Red Drum Citations along with many others, he one of the best known Rod Builders on the Island, he's a commercial fisherman, he's on Daiwa's Pro Staff and when it comes to all around knowledge, he one of the best - not many fisherman know Surf, Inshore, Offshore and Kayak (Ocean and Sound) the way Jam does. So IMHO you two would do well to listen when he speaks, unless of course you can match that resume - just sayin - River


Very well said......


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

roostertail said:


> When snelling its not that the strength is needed for a 2 pound fish its how the hook sits on the line. And i'm humble enough to use a tie fast tool to snell hooks.


Well I am a firm believer in the River Rig and to me, it was proven by catchin me Citation Sea Mullets on my third try of last year.. I don't have much time to beach fish for them becuase I am either Workin or Guiding, so I kinda go like a tourist, when I can.. One thing to think about is presentation of the Flea, if your hook is stiffer (which snelling would do) it would tend to just move back and forth with not much side to side in it. With a Uni or a Granny it will move both bac and forth and side to side. Even though those fish have a Small Lookin Mouth, they inhale the sand flea, and with the Owner Hooks, they are stuck... I have not heard of a River Rig (store bought or hand tied by user) ever having a hook knot pull . Bite offs happen, and when the Toads are around you will loose some hooks, with the long tines, its a snap to stick a new hook on and your back fishin in 2 shakes of a lambs tail... 

Thanks for the Kind Words River, I get a kick out of helpin people catch, almost as much as I get when I catch... So its a Win Win situtation ... Some people will take the advice and some won't, its all good.... When I got to the Island years ago, I found out that if I put my Ears On and Shut My Mouth, the Ole Timers would teach ya anything. I did not Invent the Art of fishing, but I have listened to the People that Truely Did.. Having people Like Ernie Foster, Big Bill Foster and a bunch of others teach you their techniqes for all the different aspects of Fishin, is an advantage that can't be beat. I like to just pass on the Info, just like You Do... Most folks understand this...If something Works, I'm gonna use it until something better comes out....

JAM


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Me, I like the underhand knot almost as well.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

based on the number and type of people talking about this rig, I think i'd be a fool not to buy one and least give it a try. Also, unless you know something better, try what's been advised, and then form your own opinion and move foward from there.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> Me, I like the underhand knot almost as well.


I like the Double Overhanded Confusion Knot myself !

River: still picking and packing. I'll probably get it out next week. C2


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

River I think i'm the only guy from Grifton. And my intent here is not to question you guys expierence just to learn and sometimes I learn through what seems like critism I guess. I want to be able to come in your store and see you guys this summer without getting punched LOL! So don't take anything I say too seriously... :fishing:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

it's rare indeed when it takes 40 pages of threads before one can spot the infomercial. learn to tie a knot even if a whiting can't break a granny, cause you never know what's going to be on the other end of your string in the ocean.

before one of you guru's jump on me, remember the time the guy walked out and backlashed a spinning reel and the bait landed twenty feet from him but was wet and he caught that record (insert fish of choice)


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

kingfish said:


> learn to tie a knot


What is this crazy talk?  Overhand knots are obviously perfectly good. 



And to whomever was wondering, "Tangle Free Tom" was the top-prize Crappiethon fish in the 80's/90's.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

> No I have never seen A river rig but I plAn on buying one


can you really "see" a river rig.....www.ninjagear.com


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

dudeondacouch - I do remember that Crappie ----


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingfish said:


> it's rare indeed when it takes 40 pages of threads before one can spot the infomercial. learn to tie a knot even if a whiting can't break a granny, cause you never know what's going to be on the other end of your string in the ocean.
> 
> before one of you guru's jump on me, remember the time the guy walked out and backlashed a spinning reel and the bait landed twenty feet from him but was wet and he caught that record (insert fish of choice)


 Take note: Been staying out of this thread,cause just like Jam,I'm out on the water or working at the time I should be catching pomps.. So,also just a tourist at it.. ALTHOUGH,I'm with ya on the knots.. Granny don't make it... YES, I understand the mainline is going to break way before the 25lb leader,but as was said,ya never know what's going to be on the other end of your string... I'm with Jam,uni or nailknot,heck even a figure 8,but a granny?? Sorry,River,I want a knot I can't break easily,or make it untie,with my bare hands...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

palomar knot


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

River said:


> dudeondacouch - I do remember that Crappie ----


I never caught any of the big money tournament fish, but I sure tried.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> palomar knot


 That too...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Drumdum - use the knot that you prefer but I break off the fish that ya'll like to catch, I only use 12 lb test as my main line when Sea Mullet and Pompano fishin, now I do have some heavers with with 17 on em but when I use those, I step up to larger Flouro for my Rig - I won't disagree with you or Jam either one, I do respect knowledge --- River


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> Drumdum - use the knot that you prefer but I break off the fish that ya'll like to catch, I only use 12 lb test as my main line when Sea Mullet and Pompano fishin, now I do have some heavers with with 17 on em but when I use those, I step up to larger Flouro for my Rig - I won't disagree with you or Jam either one, I do respect knowledge --- River


 Understood.. Just a little anal about knots...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

River I here Bob is doing really well with those rigs he took to Padre Island. Big Pomps & Mullet!


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Understood.. Just a little anal about knots... [/QUOTE
> Speaking of anal and knots, Kenny you should check out "The Seven Knots of Hell". Friend of mine that was in Vietnam learned it from a "professional lady" there.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Kenny - with those freakish hands breaking knots


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I've learned 4 knots so far and they've been all I need,

Uni-Knot
Perfection Loop
Surgeons Loop
Palomar

Honestly... how do you guys fish with 12lb mono and not be scared every time you cast out?!? Out here fishing with a size 2/0 hook and half a shrimp catches you everything from a baby catfish less then 8-inches to a 40lb ray!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Vinnx,have tried to learn every knot I can and just use the ones that can be tied fast, well,can't break with my hands,and fit applications they are used for.. That way,I don't have to "be scared everytime you cast out".. If a good knot can save breaking off a fish,I try to learn it...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't have a problem fishing with Fleas in the areas where I fish but occasionally I'll get something big on, if I think its a Ray or Skate - I'll break it off - if it feels like something else I'll try to land it. I've caught up to 9 lb Black Drum, nice Sheephead and yearling Drum with no problem on 12 lb test line - I did get a Cobia on last summer and was bringing it in fine until I saw what it was and it saw what I was, it was over shortly after that -- River


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Vinnx said:


> I've learned 4 knots so far and they've been all I need,
> 
> Uni-Knot
> Perfection Loop
> ...


That palomar is a sweet one.. don't know why I never learned it until about 20 years into my fishing career. Simplest and strong too.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Element said:


> That palomar is a sweet one.. don't know why I never learned it until about 20 years into my fishing career. Simplest and strong too.


Old dogs can learn new tricks. C2


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Element said:


> That palomar is a sweet one.. don't know why I never learned it until about 20 years into my fishing career. Simplest and strong too.


I holds good in braid, too.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

River said:


> I don't have a problem fishing with Fleas in the areas where I fish but occasionally I'll get something big on, if I think its a Ray or Skate - I'll break it off - if it feels like something else I'll try to land it. I've caught up to 9 lb Black Drum, nice Sheephead and yearling Drum with no problem on 12 lb test line - I did get a Cobia on last summer and was bringing it in fine until I saw what it was and it saw what I was, it was over shortly after that -- River


I hooked; and landed, a 38lb Cobia last year on my C2 Rig and Peewee Pole. It took almost an hour of running up and down the beach trying to keep it from breaking my line. Good eating! 

Not recommended for old folks on a regular basis.  C2


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Charlie2 said:


> I hooked; and landed, a 38lb Cobia last year on my C2 Rig and Peewee Pole. It took almost an hour of running up and down the beach trying to keep it from breaking my line. Good eating!
> 
> Not recommended for old folks on a regular basis.  C2


You have to wrestle those cobia all the way to the frying pan. On a seperate note, is that pompano bush popping like popcorn yet?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Just a little anal about knots..


Understatement of the year 



> Uni-Knot
> Perfection Loop
> Surgeons Loop
> Palomar


Throw in a clinch/ improved clinch,rapala,and no name and you would have about all you would ever really need.But,it pays to listen to some of the old ancients once in a while about " better ways " to do things.The late Mike White of HI taught a bunch of us how to tie a slim beauty using the single line rather than the double for a really good reason.The small size and elongated shape allows the knot to pass thru the level wind of 6500s easily and also allows a 6500 user to use 15# BBG to a 40# BBG shock,which also passes easily over the rod guides.Group of 8-12 guys fished this knot on 6500s for drum for 20 years without any problems at all.The knot also works equally well when plugging/eeling for stripers from the sand.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

kingfish said:


> You have to wrestle those cobia all the way to the frying pan. On a seperate note, is that pompano bush popping like popcorn yet?


You have to watch a Cobia like a hawk! When you think that it's finished, you find that it was just lying doggo waiting for a chance to break your leg.

The Pompano Tree hasn't budded yet. There are a few local Pompano being caught but the main migration hasn't started yet.

They caught the first Cobia from a boat and one from the pier, so it looks like the Cobia migration has started. maybe the Pompano will pick it up.

I'm ready! Jigs all made! Flies and teasers all tied. Reels all greased. Rigs all tied. C2


----------

